# Pbp and dog



## AmandaG01 (May 5, 2015)

i recently took on a neutered male pbp around 11 months, lives outside with chickens with shelter and a 800 sq ft pen. I have been letting him out into the backyard when we are home and outside. My Great Dane is super docile and had gotten along with him.

One day I was feeding my kids lunch on the deck. The pig must've smelled food and made his way over to the stairs. My Dane was there standing around when all of a sudden the pig attacked my dog. I managed to break it up and there was no injury. My dane was shaken up. About 15 min later the pig was in a different part of the yard and my Dane walked close by. Well, the pig did it again and I had to use a shovel to break it up.
My dog was acting on self defense. From then on, I am afraid of allowing them near each other...any idea how to handle this? I hate to ban the pig to his pen only but feel I have no choice...how can I determine whether or not these two can coexist? 
Thanks


----------



## Bossroo (May 6, 2015)

Ask yourself just why this pig was neutered AND given away at 11 months of age  ...  since this pig attacked your dog twice  already, he is NOT likely to stop.    Are your kids next ?      Invite that pig to a bbq !!!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 6, 2015)

I am very sorry this happened and am all for the benefit of the doubt and attempting to correct things, BUT, we do not tolerate aggression here and it would be gone after a third strike. I agree with Bossroo on this.


----------



## AmandaG01 (May 6, 2015)

Well this was a pbp that was sold to my mother at 5 mo old as an impulse buy. She never socialized him with other pets and kept him in her garage alone all winter...I confiscated him when the weather improved and could accommodate him. He is surprisingly good natured with people... I know they are herd animals and was hoping to get another one for companionship but am apprehensive due to my uncertainty resulting from the situation...at least he has the chickens with him and can see the activities in my yard. Just not entirely sure about the whole thing.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 7, 2015)

Maybe finding him a home where there are no dogs and he can be a spoiled piggy would be best for him? I am not sure how to best train a pbp, only dogs, so I am not much help.  I wouldn't put any of my pets in danger with another one who doesn't get along with them as my pets are my kids at the moment.


----------



## goatgurl (May 7, 2015)

@AmandaG01 if you can't think about the pig as the honored guest at a family bbq then you need to think about rehoming him.  i wouldn't trust him with children, the dog or guests.  he could be a real liability.  pigs can be very aggressive and get worse as they get older.   good luck with what ever you decide


----------



## AmandaG01 (May 7, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> @AmandaG01 if you can't think about the pig as the honored guest at a family bbq then you need to think about rehoming him.  i wouldn't trust him with children, the dog or guests.  he could be a real liability.  pigs can be very aggressive and get worse as they get older.   good luck with what ever you decide


Thanks for your advice... 

I'm going to think about this one. I really HATE being on edge in my own yard for fear those two- dog and pig go at it and God forbid cause injury...


----------

